# Toronto water pH gone up?



## J-Ye (Mar 15, 2009)

I live in the west end of TO. Dufferin/Bloor area to be specific. Last week after a water change, I noticed my fishes lost some of their appitite. At the time it didnt worry me. But till now, they are still not eating a lot. Today I did a water test and found my pH to be 7.8. I don't usually test my waters because they are always in tiptop condition (I do 25% wc/wk). The last time I ran a test was about 2 months ago and it was 0 everything with pH around 7.2. Anyway, is it just me or the pH in Toronto has gone up? Could the rise in pH caused my fish to loose appitite? I am currently keeping danios, neons, and angels.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

not too sure about your area. But the water over here has been between 7.6-7.8 for some time now.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have similar results as Hitch. My tap water has always been 7.6 - 7.8.


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

*ph*

i live at dufferin and davenport. i just check my water last night and my ph was high, over 8. i have crushed coral substrate and i understand that african cichlids like a slightly higher ph but i think it may be a little high. I have electric blue jack dempsey's in one tank and i am trying to think of how to bring it down without added chemicals or changing the substrate. i am thinking of adding some driftwood and plants. anyone have any ideas for me?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

tooslow said:


> i live at dufferin and davenport. i just check my water last night and my ph was high, over 8. i have crushed coral substrate and i understand that african cichlids like a slightly higher ph but i think it may be a little high. I have electric blue jack dempsey's in one tank and i am trying to think of how to bring it down without added chemicals or changing the substrate. i am thinking of adding some driftwood and plants. anyone have any ideas for me?


Your pH sounds ideal for African cichlids, no need to change it.

You can still successfully keep fish that prefer more acidic pH (say, Tetras) in Toronto tap water. The only catch is that they may not breed. To obtain optimal breeding conditions (where pH is but one factor), the pH can be lowered through CO2 injection.


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

thank you. newbie question though. CO2 injection like an air pump or is it something different??


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

tooslow said:


> thank you. newbie question though. CO2 injection like an air pump or is it something different??


An air pump will encourage and promote gas exchange only.

CO2 injection is exactly what it sounds like; you purchase a pressurized cylinder of carbon dioxide, and inject it into your aquarium. A DIY method takes advantage of the CO2 byproduct that is created when yeast metabolizes sugar.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> An air pump will encourage and promote gas exchange only.
> 
> CO2 injection is exactly what it sounds like; you purchase a pressurized cylinder of carbon dioxide, and inject it into your aquarium. A DIY method takes advantage of the CO2 byproduct that is created when yeast metabolizes sugar.


The down side with CO2 injection is that I cant have a pump that irritates the surface of the water, because this would cause the CO2 that you just injected to leave the water and enter the air you breath. If you do this, you would need a lot of plants (since CO2 injection's main purpose is to promote good plant growth in a high tech planted tank), to make sure that there is enough O2 in the water left for the fish.

A much easier way to decrease pH of the tank is by using peat. Peat releases tannin into the water, which is an acid that decreases the pH of the tank (this would also colour your tank water a little). Its safe and easy, and costs a lot less than CO2 injection. What you do is buy some peat from your local garden center, stuff them into the end of a lady stocking socks. Tie up the end and put it into your filter, the peat will slowly release tanning and voila.


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

ok well i will do some more research about that and talk to my LFS about it. thank you.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

O and like you said, driftwood would also have the same results.


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

ok thank you. i think i am going to end up changing the substrate in one of my tanks. i love the crushed coral look, but i have 12 EBJD s (1 inchers give or take) in one tank now and i need to take good care of them. I have to be conscious of PH issues now where i didn't really have to worry about the PH for my cichlids that much.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Are you concerned with your PH for breeding purposes or general health?

If it's general health, trying to modify PH levels with peat, wood, leaves or additives can lead to PH and chemistry fluctuations during/after water changes that are stressful to the fish. Darkblade's on the money I'd say, a steady PH of 8 is not something to worry about. If your PH is static but towards the high end I'd leave well enough alone.

My 2 cents.


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

ya at this time i am only thinking of health, they are far too young to worry about breeding at this time. The ph is steady and as long as i stay on top of my water changes i am assuming i will be fine. I have been reading up on EBJD in another form and talking to Macfish and they are saying that a ph 7.2 is idea at a temperature of 78 degrees, so that is what i am aiming for. so i am going to change the substrate on friday and then measure the ph again.


----------

